# Equine Dentist in the South Wales area?



## EmilyE7 (11 March 2013)

I am looking for an Equine Dentist that covers the Caerphilly area.

I would really appreciate any recommendations?


----------



## Crugeran Celt (11 March 2013)

PM'd you.


----------



## welshcobmad (11 March 2013)

Andrew Gardener  Fab


----------



## Waffles (11 March 2013)

I've used Peter Hancock who managed to handle my sometimes extremely uncooperative horse very nicely - no need for sedation or anything - he was amazing with the horses.


----------



## Archiepoo (11 March 2013)

another vote for peter hancock -hes an excellent dentist and has a lovely quiet way with the horses


----------



## EmilyE7 (11 March 2013)

archiepoo said:



			another vote for peter hancock -hes an excellent dentist and has a lovely quiet way with the horses
		
Click to expand...

Sounds perfect, do you have a number by any chance?


----------



## Archiepoo (11 March 2013)

yes its 01656 862468


----------



## EmilyE7 (11 March 2013)

archiepoo said:



			yes its 01656 862468 

Click to expand...


Fab! Thank you


----------



## Beanolove (19 November 2013)

archiepoo said:



			another vote for peter hancock -hes an excellent dentist and has a lovely quiet way with the horses
		
Click to expand...


Peter Hancock is the best


----------

